# CPU fan is too noisy!



## Ko2 (Jul 2, 2011)

I have this issue with my CPU. The fan is making a huge amount of sound and I don't know how to fix this. I took out all the dust by removing the hard drive case and heat sink. The CPU fan still has some dust attached to it and there are some dust still attached to it but I made sure I removed 99% of it. This is my second time doing so, the first time I did it, it worked perfectly and the sound disappeared but overtime it came back. I'm not sure what the issue is, I tried everything... Some suggestions I received was to apply thermal compound onto the patch. The patch is completely dried, could that be the case? I removed the heat sink maybe 3 times and maybe that's why? I really have no clue, thanks guys. I also don't have the money to purchase a new CPU fan or CPU so please try and give me a cheap solution!


----------



## Ko2 (Jul 2, 2011)

Update: Sorry if this is the wrong thread to be posting in but I think the issue is in fact the thermal compound. The CPU is clean and there is little to no dust, I am 100% sure it is from the fan and the heat sink. I read through some suggestions on google and it said that no thermal compound can cause a CPU to overheat and thus the fan making noise, is this the situation I am in? Need a quick answer and thanks!


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes, you need to clean off the old, and reapply new thermal paste. 
Arctic Silver Incorporated - Route to Product Instructions for Arctic Silver 5 

This should be done every time the heatsink is removed from the cpu.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

There might be an issue with the ball bearings of the fan which is what causes the noise. If you can take the opportunity to inspect the exact source of the noise, more specifically then the CPU cooler, then that would be useful.

About the only thing thermal paste can do for you is help transfer the heat from the CPU to the heatsink more efficiently. In turn, this can help turn the RPM of the fan down, causing less noise, but I doubt it would prevent the noise being infuriating to you. You would be a whole lot better off with a replacement heatsink and fan, as soon as you can afford it. In the mean time, I suppose you could look at underclocking it, or using power saving features on it. The reduced heat might turn down the fan a bit to make it less annoying.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

. 
PC Specs?
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.
Check your Temps & Voltages in the Bios.
If the bond between the CPU/Heatsink is disturbed in any way (i.e. "I removed the heat sink maybe 3 times) the thermal pad/paste needs to be replaced.
Thoroughly remove all the old compound/pad with 90% alcohol and apply new paste. Any PC shop should have paste available.
Thermal Paste and How To Use It


----------



## narmour (May 6, 2009)

Clear out the dust, replace the whole heatsink and get something decent if you have the time and money.

Invest in some Arctic Cooling MX-4 - no cure time, instant results pretty much and it's non-conductive.

\narm


----------

